#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Horizontal Cylinderical Tanks

## Freeman

*Horizontal Cylinderical Tanks*




Tanks are used for the storage fluids in many chemical process industries. For a horizontal cylinderical tank, the two ends (heads) of the vessels is usually both flat, dished, elliptical or hemispherical. It is commonly required to estimate the quantity of fluid in a tank when it is partly filled with fluid, and only fluid level is known. This partial volume is made up of the volume in the cylinderical shell plus the volumes in the two heads. The partial volumes can be estimated by the equations below:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*

Partial volume of horizontal cylinder:

  = {r2cos-1[(r - h)/r] - (r - h)(2rh - h2)0.5}L

Partial volume of dished heads:

  = 0.215483*h2(1.5d - h)

Partial volume of elliptical heads:

  = 0.5236*h2(1.5d - h)

Partial volume of hemispherical heads:

  = 1.0472*h2(1.5d - h)*

*where
*

    L = side length of the cylinder shell
    d = internal diameter of the cylinder
    r = radius of the cylinder = d/2
    h = height of liquid in the cylinder

  All volume equations give fluid volumes in cubic units from tank dimensions in consistent linear units.

*  BIBLIOGRAPHY* 


Jones D; Computing fluid tank volumes; Chemical Processing, Nov. 2002, 46-50.Coker, AK; Fortran Programs For Chemical Process Design, Analysis & Simulation; Gulf Publ. Co, Houston, 1995.Chopey, NP; Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations; McGraw Hill, New York, 2003. See More: Horizontal Cylinderical Tanks

----------


## inzenjer

i am looking for

AboveGround Storage Tanks Author: Philip E. Myers

thank you in advance

----------


## MESHAHAN

Hi freeman,

I need to know about thickness and stability calculation of Horizotal storage tank.and about the standard which can we you use as a reference and any reference book do u have regarding desig on horizontal cylinderical tanks.

----------


## juan Andrade

Please Help!! I'm looking for the height to diameter ratio on tanks that it's shown on Philip Myers book, can anyone please uploaded the link or mail me the specific chapter.

Thanks in advance...

andrade_toro@hotmail.com

----------

